# Alpine IVA-W200 & PXA-H701 Subjective Review, Notes and Comments



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi All,
I know that there are a couple of other reviews of this combo, including the excellent review showing the graphical tuning functions of the combo by Peter:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5529

and Demon's review of his setup:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5535

I'm going to focus my review more on what I like/dislike about this equipment, and how I would compare it to other equipment I have used in the past... Also, my own observations on install and other issues that might help other DIYers if they are considering this combo.

*Alpine IVA-W200* 
Install 
Most people should have no problem installing this unit in any double DIN dash opening. If you have a Subaru, this unit fits exactly perfect using just the factory brackets:









If you drive an import, you most likely would be able to use your factory radio brackets, no problem. On Hondas, you'll have to grind off the little alignment nubs on the brackets, and you'll have to use the Alpine W200 plastic trim bezel around the unit to fill in the gaps. Either that or you can use an installation kit or just make your own trim plate. I prefer using factory brackets whenever possible because you secure the unit so much better...

Moving on, with a vehicle specific wiring harness things are easy; just be sure to tie everything together with your wiring harness prior to install to make things easy for yourself. This includes getting yourself a video bypass unit such as the PAC TR7 or the like. The nice thing about the TR7 is that it is factory set for use as an Alpine video bypass, so all you do is hook up the 4 wires and you are done. I also like to trim down the wire length on both the vehicle specific harness and the wire bundle of the Alpine head unit, because the lead length is a bit excessive all together, and makes for more of a mess when you have to shove all this wire back in your dash. YMMV.

I've got mixed reviews of the rear connections on this unit. Take a look at this picture:









The weirdest part of this is the sideways digital Toslink connection shown right in the center of this picture. I think Alpine was trying to save on installation depth, but come on, this is just boneheaded. Some have had problems finding the right cable for this connection (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5324) but using a cheapie, $5 digital cable worked great for me. In fact, I wouldn't suggest an expensive digital cable. In the digital realm it should either work or not; analog cables, yes, get something a little better, but no need to splurge on this cable.

Note that everything else plugs directly into the back face of the unit except for the video in/out, which is the pigtail dongle of wires hanging just below the optical connector. Also notice the fan vent hole and heatsinking at the center of the rear of the unit. Best to keep that area as clear as possible. (see note above on trimming wire bundles, etc..)

Usability/Ergonomics 
Generally, I've found Alpine products to be clear and easy to use. This product is no exception. With the large, 6.5" touch screen, user menus and controls are easy to navigate. The pulse touch is a great feature because you get physical feedback from every button push. (this is very nice!) Most people will find that the nested menus are intuitive and easy to navigate, but therein lies the rub: I find this unit hard to operate by _feel_ alone. I think this is somewhat of a liability of this unit, because normal operation of the unit will require you to lose some focus when driving. I find this annoying and unsafe, compared to simpler units with rotary controls and buttons close by. With my other Alpine head units, I don't have to take my eyes off the road because I can grab the rotary control, and most other functions (track skip, etc..) are right close by. The flip side of the coin is the AWESOME graphical UI provided that makes tuning a breeze. MUCH, MUCH better than trying to navigate menus and functions on a tiny LCD with encoder. So here's the (obvious) tradeoff. Not as easy to use when driving and such, but awesome for tuning, and watching the ocassional video! I still wish they had put a rotary encoder on the front though!

One last thing: I do think the screen has great resolution, but I'm a little disappointed in the contrast/brightness. The vehicle it's in has dark tinted windows, but on sunny days, it's often hard to read the screen clearly.

The Sound 
Of course, this is the botton line, right?
First, a little on my own experience with source units: I've been a long time Alpine fan, but have personally used Eclipse, Denon, and Nakamichi also over the years, as well as installed Pioneer, JVC, Kenwood, Sony, and Panasonic in different vehicles.

When first installed, I utilized the internal amp of the unit, and came away quite impressed with its capability. I can say that the output quality of the internal amp is very good for what it is; definitely better than the (lower cost) Pioneer DEH-P3600 that was previously installed in this vehicle. If you have to use the internal amp temporarily, I think it would be just fine. I could see this unit and some speakers or cheap components making a fine A/V system base in a minivan or SUV. Just add a drop down screen and go! On the other hand, if I were to be very picky, I feel that the internal amp overemphasizes the top end and gives it a grainy, colder, and harder sound quality to music. I don't think those who use the internal amps will mind though....

Of course people here probably wouldn't do that, and in the very least would use the pre-outs of the unit. Here is where I was a little dissapointed. Alpine skimped and did NOT put 4V pre-outs on this unit. Geez. I think if you pay ~$1K (retail) for something like this, it better have high volt pre-outs. The net result is that the signal strength isn't quite as strong as some of the other higher end Alpines (and the competition). I also found the output quality to not meet my expectations for a high end Alpine head. Then again, I've been less impressed with Alpine's more recent product lines anyway. Take for instance the (fairly) recent CDA-7995: I have one installed in my minivan, and I find it's output to be less detailed and clear than my 7 year old CDA-7940. Go figure. So Alpine, if you're listening, people are noticing this decline in quality! For those who will use the unit with pre-outs and upgrade with the H701 later, that's fine, just bear in mind that it's full potential really isn't reached in this config. A lower model (cheaper) Eclipse will blow the doors off the W200 from a pre-out quality perspective.... This is all different with the H701 though!!!! (next message will be the H701 review, same thread)


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Great review. Your car looks fun to drive.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

ocuriel said:


> Great review. Your car looks fun to drive.


it's not his car . 

anyways great review. very interested to see your thoughts on the h701.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

*Alpine PXA-H701 Processor* 
First, I just want to say this before anything else: I really like this processor!!! 

Install
Very straightfoward install. Basically, all you need is AI-Net input, optical input, power and ground. Then connect pre-out to your amps. That's it! Two observations that people may not know:

No need to run a remote turn on to the unit if you use an Alpine source unit: AI Net provides that signal!
This unit actually has a remote turn on output! That means you can turn on nearby amps from the H701. In my case where I stacked the H701 on top of an amp, I ran the remote out of the H701 all of 10 inches to the amp and was done! Look below to see how I hooked up power and ground in parallel off the amp's power, and then remote turn on is from the H701. Very simple!










One last thing: although I do like all of the connections on one side of the unit, and it is very cleanly layed out, I do kinda wish Alpine had provided 2 RCA outputs for the sub output. It's more of an annoyance than anything, but I hate to use RCA splitters in any of my installs. I guess you can't have it all!

Ergononics/Functionality/Feature Set 
OK, here is where it gets good. 

First, ergonomics: one piece of advice: get a touch screen control unit like the W200, D100, D310 or the like if you are going to use this processor. I can't imagine trying to tune this up without a touch screen. You can also use your computer (though I have not tried) to make Ipersonalize settings, but it's not the same as real time tuning. Don't skimp!

Functionality: I think Peter covered most things in his review, but I'll say it again; this processor has it all!!! One thing not specifically mentioned yet that I think is a really cool feature: you can set up an active two way front stage w/sub, and ALSO have a full 5.1 setup to boot, since this thing does have that many outputs! This would be the ultimate for a family guy who needs to use a vehicle for double duty: active 2 channel audio for yourself, and then the capability of having a full bore 5.1 audio setup for roadtriping. (or even just showing off!)  Otherwise, hard core SQ guys can go three way active front too. The world really is your oyster.

The Bottom Line: The Sound 
I give the H701 very high marks for sound quality. 4V pre-outs, and great D/As. What can I say. Although it's hard to make a complete apples to apples comparison given this is one singular system config, I think the H701's output quality stands among the best of what Alpine has to offer today. (have not heard F#1 Status though) Of course I wish Alpine had gotten on the 8V pre-out or higher bandwagon years ago, I think the output signal is strong enough for most discriminating listeners.

There are obvious advantages of the optical input, and I won't belabor that point. Everyone here knows plenty on that.

When I compare the output relative to the W200, there is no comparison. The H701 outputs much cleaner, clearer signal, which I think is most readily apparent in the high frequency detail. The signal also being stronger seems to give it a little more dynamic range, but this could be somewhat a placebo effect on me, given I didn't screw around with gains enough to really discern that. I rate this unit's output quality higher than my CDA7940, and I really like my old 7940!!!

The advantage of the all-digital processing were apparent when I started to use the active crossovers. The processing works great, and I to my surprise, I didn't feel the processor "took anything away" from the signal in the process. Let me clarify my statement... Although I know many have been very successful using analog EQs and processors in their setups, I've found in the vast majority of cases I've heard, these (analog) units all degraded the signal quality in some way. F Response could be flat, and things are tweaked and tuned to be as good as possible, but I'd find that music would lose a bit of detail in the process. Different people have had different experiences in this regard, but I'd have to say that if you are going to go fully active and use a sophisticated processor, it behooves you to choose one that has digital input and works solely in the digital domain. Digital processors with analog inputs IMO aren't worth it either since you add yet another A/D conversion in the path. Go all digital, or get a head with all the DSP capability built in. My 2 cents.

Now I haven't finished tuning the STI, and I'm still figuring out the XM Radio issue (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5504) but I am very happy with this unit. Although I only listened to the system for about 1/2 an hour, with my CD of test material, I was very, very happy with the system performance. Detail, clarity, low noise floor, dynamic range. I think for the $$ this processor really is hard to beat!!!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, I just looked how long this is. Hey Dang, does this count as 2 separate reviews?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> it's not his car .


Yeah. The things I do for my lifelong buddy! 


alphakenny1 said:


> anyways great review. very interested to see your thoughts on the h701.


Your wish is my command. Done.
Obviously, I'm taking it easy this Sunday. Just surfing the web and typing on my laptop to pass the time this afternoon....


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> First, ergonomics: one piece of advice: get a touch screen control unit like the W200, D100, D310 or the like if you are going to use this processor. I can't imagine trying to tune this up without a touch screen. You can also use your computer (though I have not tried) to make Ipersonalize settings, but it's not the same as real time tuning. Don't skimp!


I use a DVA-9861 to control de H701. I would like to have a touch screen but you have no problem tuning the unit from the 9861. The worst thing is setting the GEQ.


----------



## joemoe (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Shinjohn for a very honest review. 
I have the same concern with regards to the 2v preout of the w200 plus its internal built quality. Sure looks nice and has a built in monitor already but IMO Alpine didn't put too much heart on it from a SQ perspective. I'm having serious doubts how "clean" will it sound.


----------

